

About Tagged Netstrings - chuhnk
http://tnetstrings.org/

======
drdaeman
How is it better/worse than BSON?

~~~
andfarm
Far worse. As defined, you can't write a parser for "tagged netstrings"
without:

* Infinite lookahead - the type for a tagged netstring doesn't appear until the END of up to 100 MB of contents.

* Large intermediate memory usage - a string of the form 9990:9985:9980:9975: <...> ]]]] may consume a very large amount of memory for substrings during parsing.

* An int() implementation which exactly matches Python's.

* Ambiguity.

Bencode (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bencode>) has been around much longer,
and is considerably better thought out. There's no reason to not just use that
instead.

